# Tell me about canning baked beans



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have done some research on this and it ranges from soak, put them in with flavoring a and sauces, pressure can. Seen some that says put in jar dry, no need to soak, another said soak, cook, make beans and bake hours, then can. Can someone give me some guidance?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I have done some research on this and it ranges from soak, put them in with flavoring a and sauces, pressure can. Seen some that says put in jar dry, no need to soak, another said soak, cook, make beans and bake hours, then can. Can someone give me some guidance?


All of those options are correct, you can do it either way. When I do beans I put them in a Quart jar dry add what ever liquid and then pressure cook. Just remember that beans swell and one cup of dry beans will make four cups of cooked beans, so I put in about 1/2 cup of dry beans add my liquid and the rest is history.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Soaking beans reduces gas. Be sure to change the water every 3 to 6 hours. I like to soak for 24 hours though most books say 12 hours is adequate. Soaking also reduces cooking time though this is probably less important when canning.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

So if I want to make them with ketchup, brown sugar and dry mustard. D I need to bake them first? I think that would make the mushy and to much work


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> So if I want to make them with ketchup, brown sugar and dry mustard. D I need to bake them first? I think that would make the mushy and to much work


No you don't need to bake them first, they will cook in the canner and come out just fine. I have some Beefy Bean Delight in the canner now and I just added my dry beans, meat, Onions, a Tsp. or so of "Better than Bullion" Beef flavor, and water and put them in the canner. I've done this before and they come out yummy. Just remember not to over load the jar with beans, as they swell when they cook.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I figured with this cold weather I guess I should accomplish something inside.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks everyone, I figured with this cold weather I guess I should accomplish something inside.


So How did your Beans turn out?


----------



## woodstove (Apr 14, 2015)

I just a week or so put up 25 pounds of dry beans....they were pinto beans and I did them multi ways.

Two runs of which I did Boston baked, since my beans were older....I soaked over night with a dash of vinegar, followed by rinsing and a boil then simmer for four hours.

I then had time to make the sauce while they simmered.
I browned some salt pork too.

One and a half cups of the beans per pint jar.

Salt pork in the bottom
Beans
And sauce to fill line.

End result great.


The sauce was a molasses, mustard,ionon, Brown sugar deal that was common on the web when I searched on line


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotta love 'dem beans! I do mine soaked, so they are already swelled when I can them. They are a delight and you can add all kinds of things to them ranging from cut up hot dogs (beany-weenies) to oarse chopped beef for tacos or chili. Just be sure to process for the time of the longest-processing time ingredients, and the sky is the limit. I'm thinking I'll try white chili next while chicken is (relatively) cheap. Chicken prices go up aroiund my home base in the summer and roast prices go down due to the influence of grilling season.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. My friend gave me a jar she did the other day and they were delicious. We are heading to frankferd farms on wed to get a bunch and have a canning day on Friday. What is your bean of choice for baked beans?


----------



## woodstove (Apr 14, 2015)

White navy ....train by my Boston mom who grew up on her great aunts Friday beans.... only Helen made the and .....mom I loved her dearly could not and gave up be for I was ten and we got b&m beans.

Mom said that the tasted just like Helen's.

I just used the points to finish the bag and counted on the potent sauces to take over and it did.

Mom would stud the onion with cloves stick the whole onion into the middle of the pot.

Salt pork on the bottom and the top.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

National Center for Food Preservation(http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_home.html) is a good source of info, I do plenty of bean canning mainly potages or Spanish thick bean soups, ready to served type of thing never had any problems, had never try canning dry beans but baked beans never last too long around here.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. My beans are delicious. One question though, I used on my last batch Tattler lids ( for the first time). My bean liquid was kinda gone. It says do not tighten the lid. Did I I not tighten enough? How do you know how tight is too tight?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks for all the tips. My beans are delicious. One question though, I used on my last batch Tattler lids ( for the first time). My bean liquid was kinda gone. It says do not tighten the lid. Did I I not tighten enough? How do you know how tight is too tight?


On Tattler lids you bring the rings down 'not very tight' and then tighten hand tight upon removal from the canner. If you over tighten a Tattler before cooking the pressure buildup while cooking can push the seal out in a spot and it will not seal. So, tight enough to help it seal but loose enough to allow steam to escape. The tightening upon removal helps the seal while cooling.

After totally cooled I clean all my jars in soapy water. When I remove the rings for cleaning it is obvious if I have a loose lid. These are either recooked or eaten in the next couple of days. The Tattler lids also become concave like the metal lids do though it is far less obvious. Place a new lid on top of an empty jar, place that jar next to one of your recently canned jars and the difference will become apparent. After a while you will be as good at spotting the bad seals on the Tattler as you are with the Ball lids.

I have Tattler lids in the pantry that have held a seal for almost three years now. While I don't use Tattler lids a lot I have used them successfully for over 25 years. I still have that original box of lids, and I still use them.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Caribou, so if I lost some liquid in the process, they should have been a little bit tighter? I do all that you say you do, wash them, take the rings off. It was loosing the liquid that I am not sure about.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Caribou, so if I lost some liquid in the process, they should have been a little bit tighter? I do all that you say you do, wash them, take the rings off. It was loosing the liquid that I am not sure about.


If your jars sealed you did great. If you wish to, you may add water when you open the jars. The beans may have soaked up some of the liquid also. If the volume stayed close to the same that would be my guess.

It is hard to know when you have said too little and when you have said too much so, at the risk of being verbose I'll continue.

If the liquid is gone and the volume is about the same then most of the moisture went into the beans. Losing some moisture is no problem. Your jars not sealing is a problem. It sounds as if your jars sealed so you are golden there. If your beans are dry, and I mean the beans themselves, then put slightly fewer beans in next time and add the liquid to the same level. If your beans are just not as juicy as you desire then just add water to correct. Excuse me but I have to go fix lunch now, beans.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. The jars sealed and I had to open one and try it. I did add some water and they are delicious! Hope your lunch was good also.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

tried my hand at some beanie weanie's following coot's recipe. mine turned out great. i can use them for a meal. also canned a couple of jars of pear halves,and some baby carrots. all in all a good weekend for canning for me.


----------

